# Glock 27 vs Judge Ultra Lite



## AMBERGREEN (Jan 19, 2009)

Which gun is best for self protection carry and at home?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

IMHO - hands down the better choice is the Glock.
Pete


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would think the Glock would be easier to hide on a body.


----------

